# ECIGSSA Puzzle 1: Steganography and Cryptography Puzzle No 1



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

Here we go with another puzzle. 

Pro-tip: Watch the video as it contains some of the clues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien (19/2/19)

This is a good puzzle! The phrase that you think will work doesn't. Some more head-scratching is required...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332 (19/2/19)

Got the files to work with and married vid clue to one of them but seems there is no 1:1 substitution cypher, I also can't see a shift that fits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

@Elmien 

Anagrams. Enough said.


----------



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

Darius1332 said:


> Got the files to work with and married vid clue to one of them but seems there is no 1:1 substitution cypher, I also can't see a shift that fits.


Keep trying, you'll find one that works.


----------



## Elmien (19/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @Elmien
> 
> Anagrams. Enough said.



I figured out the anagrams for the passwords. It is the final phrase that has me stumped. Seeing that it is very similar to one of the clues...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

Elmien said:


> I figured out the anagrams for the passwords. It is the final phrase that has me stumped. Seeing that it is very similar to one of the clues...



The one file is an image file - hidden text in it. You need software to quickly extract it.

The text file is a cipher, that you need to decrypt.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/2/19)

Ceasar?


----------



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ceasar?


Not telling lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darius1332 (19/2/19)

Would you mind telling us which program you used for the image? I am getting hundreds of hits and some use different methods.


----------



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

Darius1332 said:


> Would you mind telling us which program you used for the image? I am getting hundreds of hits and some use different methods.


QuickStego

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ceasar?


Ok ok I'm just being cruel.

I think its either a Caesar, Vigenere, ROT13 or mono cipher. Take your pick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/2/19)

i have the picture text, it looks to be the same as the text file text?


----------



## Darius1332 (19/2/19)

Yup, seems same. Finally got the pattern for the ciphertext too.


----------



## StompieZA (19/2/19)

EDIT; Nevermind, i was being dumb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Elmien (19/2/19)

I knew it! Got the correct sentences but it was not working with the type of cipher I was using.


----------



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

So what's your answers?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> So what's your answers?


Everyone is posting pics of their Armor Pro's! I only have one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Elmien (19/2/19)

The video gave the answer: Everyone is posting pics of their Armor Pro's! I only have one!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/2/19)

Got it. Everyone is posting pics of their Armor Pro's! I only have one! 

Used: Fmeorcbi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

Who knew cryptic puzzles would be fun?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Elmien (19/2/19)

Thanks, @RainstormZA. I think we should have a regular puzzle on here. With the great puzzles you gave us, I got some inspiration to also try my hand at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Got it. Everyone is posting pics of their Armor Pro's! I only have one!
> 
> Used: Fmeorcbi


Are you sure the code is right?


----------



## StompieZA (20/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Are you sure the code is right?



Fmeorcbi decoded with Vigenere = Vigenere 

Just playing with to the puzzles...lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

